
Chernobyl comes back to life in Ukrainian computer game - abrbhat
https://in.reuters.com/article/ukraine-chernobyl-game/chernobyl-comes-back-to-life-in-ukrainian-computer-game-idINKCN1S304J
======
ohiovr
Interesting concept. Would be cool to have something like it for moon rovers.

